# Topics > Space > Spaceports >  Spaceport America, Sierra County, New Mexico, USA

## Airicist

spaceportamerica.com

virgingalactic.com/spaceport

youtube.com/channel/UClnMQv70YOag2KV-tSBwqFQ

facebook.com/spaceportNM

twitter.com/spaceport_nm

linkedin.com/company/spaceport-america

instagram.com/spaceport.america

Spaceport America on Wikipedia

CEO - Dan Hicks

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to Spaceport America

Published on Jun 3, 2017




> Spaceport America inspires and sparks the imagination about what can be done when we as humans have the courage and vision to reach our maximum potential. As one of the only places on Earth where 6,000 square miles of airspace is permanently protected from the ground to infinity, combined with award-winning futuristic architecture along a two mile horizontal space launch area, Spaceport America exudes outer space and all that lies yet undiscovered!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Look inside Virgin Galactic’s shiny new Spaceport America"

by Devin Coldewey
August 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Spaceport America: Space Tourism Launch Site"

by Elizabeth Howell
August 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Virgin Galactic opens the doors to the ‘Gateway to Space’

Published on Aug 15, 2019




> Virgin Galactic opens the doors to its Gateway to Space building in Spaceport America.

----------

